# Co-writer wanted!



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (Apr 12, 2018)

Here's what I need in regards of a Co-writer:


*Must be able to handle vore: *All but hard vore, that type disturbs me.
*Time zone must be or close to Eastern time(USC-5:00): *I can handle 3 to 4 hour difference.
*Good grammer: *Capital letters at names, beginning at sentances, correct punctuation. I can handle a few mistakes from time to time. No one's perfect.
*Afternoon scheduale:* I usually work around 6 am to 1 pm ET. I can be ready around 3 if not tired. If you're too busy, please tell me either here or PM.
*Google Docs account(Recomended, but not optional):* I discovered co-writing on google docs is easier than pming. I would like that, but if you don't have it, or don't want to, I understand.
That's everything I have for requirements. If you're interested, please reply back here or PM me.


----------



## Rahim Allah-Dowd (May 2, 2018)

Also this is voluntary, I don't have the money to pay. I'm sorry for not mentioning that.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 6, 2018)

I consider myself a aspiring writer, I’m willing to try


----------



## amethystskyes (Jun 13, 2018)

It’s too bad I work 2-11pm your time because the rest I would be fine with.


----------

